# Nada Prices



## charest (Jul 25, 2006)

We are interested in buying a 03 Outback 28RSS but the problem is there is no such model listed in the NADA. Has any body had this problem? Here is the link.

http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

The 28RSS is basically just the 28RSBH (Rear Slide, bunk house) I'm not sure if that model had a side slide or not, but the 28RSSBH might be 28Rear slide, side slide, bunk house. The price difference on a model of this age isn't going to be that different either way. Just get the ball park retail, ball park, trade in etc in order to arrive at the figure you need. I know when we were looking at 2003 25RSS and comparing to the same model in 2002, there was only a $50 difference in trade in value. You could measure the trailer from front to rear to see what most closely compared to those measurements, but I don't think it's going to be $100 either way.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

charest said:


> We are interested in buying a 03 Outback 28RSS but the problem is there is no such model listed in the NADA. Has any body had this problem? Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.nadaguides.com/default.aspx?LI=...y=2003&ml=O


This was a transition year for the model, it went from 28rss to a 28rsds, the only difference is the couch and dinette swapped locations so one has the couch in the slide and the other has the dinette in the slide. You will need to use the 2005 28rsds for the NADA or the 2004 28rss and add a few dollars.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> The 28RSS is basically just the *28RSBH* (Rear Slide, bunk house) I'm not sure if that model had a side slide or not, but the *28RSSBH* might be 28Rear slide, side slide, bunk house. The price difference on a model of this age isn't going to be that different either way. Just get the ball park retail, ball park, trade in etc in order to arrive at the figure you need. I know when we were looking at 2003 25RSS and comparing to the same model in 2002, there was only a $50 difference in trade in value. You could measure the trailer from front to rear to see what most closely compared to those measurements, but I don't think it's going to be $100 either way.


Never heard of a 28RSBH or 28RSSBH.

The model went from 28RSS (which I owned a 2004 of) to the 28RSDS (rear slide - dinette slide)


----------

